# Reformed Worship



## Weston Stoler (Aug 29, 2011)

As someone who is roughly new to the Reformed culture (I have been a Reformed Baptist for about 3 years now) I am wanting to understand the RPW a little better and how you come to this conclusion from Scripture.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, its what is regulated by scripture, God wants to be worshiped in x way, so you wouldn't worship God in the y way, you give Him what He demands in scripture. That's my analysis.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi:

The Regulative Principle of Worship is derived from the 2nd Commandment - we are forbidden to worship idols and to commit idolatry. Consequently, worship is not according to what we would imagine it to be, but according to the worship practices set down by God in Holy Scripture. 

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a long standing brief introduction to the RPW presenting the main scriptural arguments.
The Scriptural Law of Worship by Carl W. Bogue


----------



## Weston Stoler (Aug 29, 2011)

So, I have been in Mark Driscolls church for 2 and a half months while working at a Christian Childrens summer camp called Sambica. Would you consider that worship sinful and idolitrous? What the question is getting to is, what kind of worship is absolutly prohibited and not taught and scripture. I am not very familiar with the RPW although growing up in an Indy Fundy KJV only baptist church I am familiar with worship that is toward the hymn only side.


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 29, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> What the question is getting to is, *what kind of worship is absolutly prohibited and not taught and scripture?* I am not very familiar with the RPW although growing up in an Indy Fundy KJV only baptist church I am familiar with worship that is toward the hymn only side.



Weston, the questions you asked (which I bolded above) is a different criterion that is applied in Reformed thought (commonly called the Regulative Principle). We don't ask, "What is prohibited?" We ask, "What is commanded?" For example, scripture nowhere prohibits dancing in worship - but that doesn't mean we do it in our worship, because we aren't _commanded_ to do it. Worship is something positive - it's not something we can learn how to do through philosophy or looking at natural revelation: in other words, since worship is defined by what God wants from his people, therefore when he tells us, "Worship me," we only know what that means by asking him, "What does that mean? How do you want us to worship you?" The only source for that knowledge is the word of God. There we learn that worship consists of the reading and proclaiming (preaching) of the word and the administration of the sacraments, along with our responds in prayer and the singing of psalms. You will discover that an intramural debate has arisen within the Reformed world as to whether or not God's command to sing psalms allows the singing of man-written hymns in public worship or no, and also whether an accompanying instrument is allowed. Traditionally, it was understood that only the Psalms from scripture were allowed and that singing was without instrumentation, but today a large body of Reformed churches believe and allow the singing of hymns and the use of an instrument to accompany.


----------



## Andres (Aug 29, 2011)

Weston, the RPW states that whatever is not commanded in worship is forbidden. Here is Chapter 21 of the WCF:



> 1. The light of nature showeth that there is a God, who hath lordship and sovereignty over all, is good, and doth good unto all, and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might. But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by himself, and so limited by his own revealed will, that he may not be worshiped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the Holy Scripture.
> 
> 2. Religious worship is to be given to God, the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost; and to him alone; not to angels, saints, or any other creature: and, since the fall, not without a Mediator; nor in the mediation of any other but of Christ alone.
> 
> ...



Specifically note section 5. This is what is to be included in worship because these are the only things that God commands for worship in Scripture. The classic proof text for the RPW is Leviticus 9 and 10 where Nadab and Abihu offer to God that which He did not command and He kills them.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Sep 3, 2011)

This was all very helpful. I think I am begginingg to understand your points. Thank you!


----------



## MightyManfred (Sep 3, 2011)

Weston - I am a Reformed Baptist in Texas; about 3 years refugee from "normal" Southern Baptists dispensationalists churches. Here's a link to the 1689 London Baptist Confession, which parallels the WCF to a large degree - with expected differences in church structure and baptism: The Second London Baptist Confession of 1689


----------



## EKSB SDG (Sep 3, 2011)

God's Word provides everything we need to know about how He wants us to worship Him. One of the best books I've seen that deals with what Scripture has to say about the Regulative Principle of Worship is called Worship: From Genesis to Revelation. I love the sub-title of this book ("A Vindication of the Regulative Principle as the Unifying Standard of Corporate Worship in both the Old and New Testaments, Proved by a Survey of the Canonical Scriptures") You can read this extensive book at this link: FREE Book « Comin Sense The link also provides information on how you can purchase a print version of the book.


----------

